

Don't use backbone.js... yet - th3byrdm4n
http://skyhighcode.blogspot.com/2012/06/dont-use-backbonejs-yet.html

======
tjholowaychuk
I don't always write trivial frameworks, but when I do I have a conference
about it. Blows my mind, enterprisejs ftw

------
tbranyen
This doesn't look like a whole lotta free. This is also not achieving all that
Backbone gives you. Interesting slides though, can't wait to see the talk
video.

------
sam-mueller
I agree with the premise of learning the fundamentals. However, the fact that
jQuery has "free" support for features like data binding is not enough
justification to forgoe using a framework like backbonejs or emberjs. What
about routing? In a large client-centric app, I'd argue that routing is as
important as data binding.

There's no question that understanding the mechanics behind these frameworks
will yield much better apps, even if you skip out and go barebones jQuery. But
there's always going to be a tradeoff between writing all the boilerplate and
structure yourself, rather than relying on a framework to lessen the burden.
With emberjs, you get immensely reduced boilerplate and some pretty sound
opinions on structure. If you want to exchange writing more code for less of
an opinion and more flexibility, then go with backbonejs.

Each of these frameworks bring key strengths to the table, having been written
by amazing devs (like Yehuda Katz) with the additional benefit of "community
consensus" to boost their usefulness. The article makes valid points, but keep
in mind there's definitely more to this story.

------
lukifer
The slides are interesting, I definitely learned some things. The only item I
wasn't clear on is how $.Callbacks fits in.

But these techniques are hardly as clean or powerful as Backbone or Angular.
In fact, rather than using vanilla jQuery, he seems to be rolling his own
minimal data-binding library. (I'm tempted to package up his code into a
jQuery plugin.)

Looking forward to seeing the actual talk.

~~~
megaman821
Please do. This looks pretty nice for a simple data bind scenario.

------
jeffehobbs
This isn't "yet" as much as "at all". They're all tools, use the best one(s)
for the job.

